# Px9020 pto shuts down by itself



## dimkaTR (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi folks,

I have a problem. Pto shuts down after running a few minutes, then wont turn on for some time, then starts for few minutes and the whole thing repeats.
I did notice low level of transmission oil, will add.
Any ideas folks?
Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Let us know how it performs after you fill it with oil.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Let us know how it performs after you fill it with oil.



I am going to say that is/was the problem.........Probably has a low fluid sensor on it.....


----------



## dimkaTR (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello everyone,

well level was not the issue. Top it of, but pto still shuts down. Now I can’t even get it to turn on.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy dimka,

Your tractor has an independent PTO, which involves a hydraulically actuated clutch pack. The clutch pack has a series of discs that are squeezed together by hydraulic pressure for operation. Your clutch pack is dropping out, probably due to loss of actuation pressure (or maybe a reduction of actuation pressure??). You need a service manual to learn how to troubleshoot and repair the system. The only manual I could find is attached. It's expensive, but will pay out on your first repair. Good Luck. 









Kioti PX9020 Wheel Tractor Service Manual


Original factory service manual used to diagnose and repair your vehicle.




diyrepairmanuals.com


----------



## dimkaTR (Jun 2, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy dimka,
> 
> Your tractor has an independent PTO, which involves a hydraulically actuated clutch pack. The clutch pack has a series of discs that are squeezed together by hydraulic pressure for operation. Your clutch pack is dropping out, probably due to loss of actuation pressure (or maybe a reduction of actuation pressure??). You need a service manual to learn how to troubleshoot and repair the system. The only manual I could find is attached. It's expensive, but will pay out on your first repair. Good Luck.
> 
> ...


Hi Harvey, thanks for the information. Ok, what also happens is when I move the lever forward it takes 3-4 seconds for the tractor to start moving, and when using clutch pedal, same thing...it jerks and seems very "slow" I guess best word to describe it...do you think it might be the case? So adjusting clutch might be the issue?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You need a service manual to learn how to troubleshoot and repair the system.


----------



## dimkaTR (Jun 2, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> You need a service manual to learn how to troubleshoot and repair the system.


Thanks Harvey, I will try to get it ASAP


----------

